# October 2016 Book Count



## Maxx (Feb 24, 2009)

October 2016

1. Snow in August (DTB)as of 10/1/16 on page 90
2. The Secret Chord (Audiobook) as of 10/1/16 on page 256, completed 10/16/16, 96 pages read
3. Lab Girl (Audiobook) began 10/17/16, as of 10/31/16 on page 122

October 2016 Pages Read:  218
October 2016 Books Read:  1
2016 Pages Read:  7149
2016 Books Read:  20


----------

